# WORST Bar in Dubai



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

For some weird reason I ended up in The Red Lion in the Metropolitan early last evening. What a dump! Hated the place, can't imagine why anyone would ever want to go there.

Then I met a mate in Double Deckers, again, empty, full of overweight 40+ blokes (I fitted in well) and pretty much nothing else.

So which are YOUR most disliked bars in Dubai, and why?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Tends to be the bars that plays the same generic house music on a continuous loop like Bar Zar or Jambase in the Madinat. Horrendously dull.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Only been there once but Trader Vics at Crowne Plaza is a crowded attempt at being a reataurant and bar at the same time. The smoking environment was almost unbearable..(unbearable to my better half and bearable to me)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Red Lion, good call! I`m not really a fan of Rock Bottom as its way too noisey and the clientel are usually even drunker than me. The only saving grace is that the pool tables are decent are there are usually some good players.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Barnasty by a long shot


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> For some weird reason I ended up in The Red Lion in the Metropolitan early last evening. What a dump! Hated the place, can't imagine why anyone would ever want to go there.
> 
> Then I met a mate in Double Deckers, again, empty, full of overweight 40+ blokes (I fitted in well) and pretty much nothing else.
> 
> So which are YOUR most disliked bars in Dubai, and why?


I don't like either of those and also can't stand BarNasty or Long's.
-


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone out there have an oppinion on Fibber Maggees? I've never been there and was wondering if it's worth my time to go check it out.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Vetteguy said:


> Does anyone out there have an oppinion on Fibber Maggees? I've never been there and was wondering if it's worth my time to go check it out.....


I'm not a fan, it's very cliquey, but they do a half decent bit of grub there.

I heard a rumour that the night-club upstairs is going to open again after it was shut down 5+ years back because of some indiscretions...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Vetteguy said:


> Does anyone out there have an oppinion on Fibber Maggees? I've never been there and was wondering if it's worth my time to go check it out.....


I go there regularly, but know a lot of the people who frequent it. It's a 'proper' pub with decent prices and food. Can get very busy some evenings and is rather smokey.
-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm not a fan, it's very cliquey, but they do a half decent bit of grub there.
> 
> I heard a rumour that the night-club upstairs is going to open again after it was shut down 5+ years back because of some indiscretions...


Diamond Lounge? It's being used a a venue now (dave Crane has been doing some shows there), but not as a club. I haven't heard about it being re-opened as a night club.
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Fibber's is alright but can get rammed on a Thursday night and........

..... am I the only one that hates singers/bands in pubs? Much rather hear the original record than a cover version and they are always too loud.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> ..... am I the only one that hates singers/bands in pubs? Much rather hear the original record than a cover version and they are always too loud.


I'm the opposite, I prefer going to pubs with a good live band on. I'm at the Music Room fairly regularly just because they've got a pretty good band.

So if anyone else has any good recommendations of pubs with good live bands I'd be happy to hear them! Unfortunately Time Out's listings are rather outdated.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I'm the opposite, I prefer going to pubs with a good live band on. I'm at the Music Room fairly regularly just because they've got a pretty good band.
> 
> So if anyone else has any good recommendations of pubs with good live bands I'd be happy to hear them! Unfortunately Time Out's listings are rather outdated.


Bahri Bar has a Filipino singer on at the weekend that is totally wasted doing cover versions in a pub. Gets a good crowd up dancing too. Just don't expect to have a converstation without shouting.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I go there regularly, but know a lot of the people who frequent it. It's a 'proper' pub with decent prices and food. Can get very busy some evenings and is rather smokey.
> -


Elphy, you know the crowd that hangs around the left or the bar?

They're the clique...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Elphy, you know the crowd that hangs around the left or the bar?
> 
> They're the clique...


Yes. I do know them...
-


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

Never been to a lot of bars here but for me , one of the worst is Rattlesnake at Metropolitan Hotel. It was the first and last time we went there.

I couldn’t believe the line of h*****s once we entered the place…and it did not help that we were girls just out having a good time during the weekend.


----------



## mike.darx (Jun 15, 2010)

BarZar at madinat jum //trader vicks as theyr stuff are soo agressive


----------

